# Lmao i like having haters



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 25, 2021)

Because people actually care about me, even if negatively  keep giving me your attention


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 25, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


>


I am actually smiling irl, attention gives me dopamine


----------



## Petsmart (Nov 25, 2021)

Obscure incel site side villains be like


----------



## Deleted member 16169 (Nov 25, 2021)

Sorry bro wrong thread!


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 25, 2021)

uglymug said:


> Because people actually care about me, even if negatively  keep giving me your attention





uglymug said:


> I am actually smiling irl, attention gives me dopamine


Me tbh but u seem like the type to just larp about that but slit ur wrists irl at the first negative comment

Like why would you make a thread about it lmfao


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 25, 2021)

loox said:


> this toddler has such little positive attention in his life that getting abused on this forum is the only way he maintains sanity. just lol


Fight him irl tbh


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 25, 2021)

loox said:


> damn that’d be a close one


I'd pay to see it tbh


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 25, 2021)

loox said:


> damn that’d be a close one


I’d just shoot you tbh. Fighting is for cucks, its two men touching how gay is that?!! I’d just blast you with a glock like a nigga


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Nov 25, 2021)

uglymug said:


> I’d just shoot you tbh. Fighting is for cucks, its two men touching how gay is that?!! I’d just blast you with a glock like a nigga


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 25, 2021)

Petsmart said:


> Obscure incel site side villains be like


Lmao thanks for the dopamine rush. Sometimes mini bosses are better than the final ond


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 25, 2021)

n0rthface said:


>



Fighting is for cucks though. Guns are cooler and quicker


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 25, 2021)

loox said:


> >
> View attachment 1416459
> 
> 
> View attachment 1416460


What you laughig at? Im hot

also i’d still blat you with a glock


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Nov 25, 2021)

loox said:


> >
> View attachment 1416459
> 
> 
> View attachment 1416460


He’s only saying that because he’s the type of person to get killed with one punch


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 25, 2021)

loox said:


> little positive attention in his life


Positive attention is for women and redditors.
Bring on the hate i say


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 25, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> He’s only saying that because he’s the type of person to get killed with one punch


Loox is? I agree


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 25, 2021)

loox said:


> >
> View attachment 1416459
> 
> 
> View attachment 1416460


That's actually quite a good picture of him
Looks somewhat normie and redeemable


Over here tho


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 25, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> That's actually quite a good picture of him
> Looks somewhat normie and redeemable
> 
> 
> ...


I was raising my brows in that one

idk why you use this. Its not like an iphone 11 has a good camera to capture me irl


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 25, 2021)

loox said:


> reminder that subcreature in that photo calls himself chadlite


no way


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 25, 2021)

uglymug said:


> idk why you use this. Its not like an iphone 11 has a good camera to capture me irl


genuinely can't tell if sarcasm


----------



## BearBoy (Nov 25, 2021)

uglymug said:


> Fighting is for cucks though. Guns are cooler and quicker


what are u saying bro fighting is the most fun especially when drunk


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 25, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> no way


I am, you 5’3 oompa loompa




RODEBLUR said:


> genuinely can't tell if sarcasm


not




loox said:


> he has to cope somehow even though he knows he's never held or seen a gun in his life


Not hard. Would be ver painless for you, somehow you call yourself chad yet resort to bullying me?


loox said:


> bro you're just embarrassing yourself. i can tell you get bullied to death in real life just off this one response


Nah,


loox said:


> reminder that subcreature in that photo calls himself chadlite


I am unmoggable actually.


If i am a subcreature? Why spend hours on this forum morphing my face. I can tell you dislike me because on one of the 1st threads i posted my face. you recommended like 10 surgeries as if you dont need any yourself? It seems like hopeless projection for you to not seem “on my level”


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 25, 2021)

BearBoy said:


> what are u saying bro fighting is the most fun especially when drunk


I fought people with double bidelt than me. Idk how to though realisticly


----------



## BearBoy (Nov 25, 2021)

uglymug said:


> I fought people with double bidelt than me. Idk how to though realisticly


who cares how big the guy is, its even better its fun to see them fall to the ground


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 25, 2021)

uglymug said:


> oompa loompa


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 25, 2021)

BearBoy said:


> who cares how big the guy is, its even better its fun to see them fall to the ground


Idk how to fight tbh. I just start swinging if my anger gets high enough.


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 25, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> View attachment 1416467


What are you trying to prove? Your one of the most autistic users and are 5’3 so your not even considered to be datable for women. Over for you unless you celebrity maxx


----------



## BearBoy (Nov 25, 2021)

uglymug said:


> Idk how to fight tbh. I just start swinging if my anger gets high enough.


Your face mogs so you must have good fighting genes, just get rid of the acne and hormonemaxx

When you get into a fighting the most important thing is to let out your instincts and adrenaline and just start throwing punches as hard as you can, also do wrestling but really fast


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 25, 2021)

BearBoy said:


> Your face mogs so you must have good fighting genes, just get rid of the acne and hormonemaxx


My face is high T asf, my fwhr is literally mma tier and these fags cope by saying if i dont have a horseface then im not attractive. I have adhd so im literally a born killer


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 25, 2021)

uglymug said:


> *Your* one of the most autistic users


IQ


----------



## cloUder (Nov 25, 2021)

uglymug said:


> What are you trying to prove? Your one of the most autistic users and are 5’3 so your not even considered to be datable for women. Over for you unless you celebrity maxx


rodeblur mogs hard


----------



## BearBoy (Nov 25, 2021)

uglymug said:


> My face is high T asf, my fwhr is literally mma tier and these fags cope by saying if i dont have a horseface then im not attractive. I have adhd so im literally a born killer








Yeah you mog here just get the haircut i told you to get, and get rid of acne

you look a little bit ingush so you might become a mogger after some years


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 25, 2021)

uglymug said:


> My face is high T asf


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 25, 2021)

loox said:


> i don't "resort to" it pal. this forum is just a pass time till I wait to go to the gym or right now because I'm gonna go back to sleep in an hour to fuck my JB girlfriend tomorrow. whereas this forum is your only source of attention in life
> 
> >overexaggerate your previous claim to make it seem like you were joking calling yourself chadlite. nice try buddy
> 
> ...


Writing paragraphs for me? You should be using this time for better english grades instead.


----------



## BearBoy (Nov 25, 2021)

loox said:


> i don't "resort to" it pal. this forum is just a pass time till I wait to go to the gym or right now because I'm gonna go back to sleep in an hour to fuck my JB girlfriend tomorrow. whereas this forum is your only source of attention in life
> 
> >overexaggerate your previous claim to make it seem like you were joking calling yourself chadlite. nice try buddy
> 
> ...


i know you arent talking with your 6.5 wrists bro my dick mogs your wrists


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 25, 2021)

uglymug said:


> I am a chadlite. And facially mog you


This user is trolling.


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Nov 25, 2021)

mog battle?


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 25, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> This user is trolling.


I just happen to not self hate. Its one of my few good personality traits


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 25, 2021)

uglymug said:


> I just happen to not self hate. Its one of my few good personality traits


ironic


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 25, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> mog battle?


He would win but that doesn’t change the fact that I think im more attractive then him


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 25, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> ironic


Literally how?


----------



## BearBoy (Nov 25, 2021)

loox said:


> what's next? gonna nitpick my bitragion submandibular arc?
> View attachment 1416485
> 
> 
> ...


ngl man its my first time seeing these measurements


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 25, 2021)

uglymug said:


> What are you trying to prove? *Your* one of the most autistic users and are 5’3 so *your* not even considered to be datable for women. Over for you unless you celebrity maxx


Guess it wasn't enough for God to make you as dimorphic as a 5-year old with Marfan's, but he made your intelligence on one's level too


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 25, 2021)

uglymug said:


> My face is high T asf, my fwhr is literally mma tier and these fags cope by saying if i dont have a horseface then im not attractive. I have adhd so im literally a born killer


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 25, 2021)

@uglymug do u have a humiliation fetish or what?


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 25, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> View attachment 1416489


@looksmaxxer234 post it. the birdcel.


----------



## Deleted member 16139 (Nov 25, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @uglymug do u have a humiliation fetish or what?


i guess he does


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 25, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @uglymug do u have a humiliation fetish or what?


Im not being humiliated here. Its just differing ideals. The fact that this thread is the most trending on this forum shows that people actually dont hate me.


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 25, 2021)

Brennandragon05 said:


> i guess he does


Post your face greycel you are just ganging up like the sheep you are


----------



## cloUder (Nov 25, 2021)

uglymug said:


> Post your face greycel you are just ganging up like the sheep you are


he mogs you to death


----------



## Deleted member 16139 (Nov 25, 2021)

uglymug said:


> Post your face greycel you are just ganging up like the sheep you are


man my face is out there nigger


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 25, 2021)

uglymug said:


> The fact that this thread is the most trending on this forum shows that people actually dont hate me.


they are just laughing at u


----------



## BearBoy (Nov 25, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @uglymug do u have a humiliation fetish or what?


wtf is that


----------



## buckchadley31 (Nov 25, 2021)

Also OP is a fag who enjoys inserting dick-shaped plastic objects up his butthole.


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 25, 2021)

buckchadley31 said:


> Also OP is a fag who enjoys inserting dick-shaped plastic objects up his butthole.


Ok and? You cant humilate me if i dont consider it as such


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 25, 2021)

BearBoy said:


> wtf is that


bdsm submissive fetish aspect


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Nov 25, 2021)

I mog you bro


----------



## BearBoy (Nov 25, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> bdsm submissive fetish aspect


u mean the dominatrix fetish? how the fuck is that possible on a forum


----------



## cloUder (Nov 25, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> they are just laughing at u


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 25, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> they are just laughing at u


I just happen to like myself. I really dont care if people are laughing at me. Because i’m literally making people happy even if its AT me, so bo matter what im impossible to hate


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 25, 2021)

BearBoy said:


> u mean the dominatrix fetish? how the fuck is that possible on a forum


yeah he wants to be humiliated and dominated


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 25, 2021)

cloUder said:


> View attachment 1416508


Faggot I’ll post your face on here and drag you straight to hell with me


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 25, 2021)

uglymug said:


> Faggot I’ll post your face on here and drag you straight to hell with me


do it if u have balls


----------



## buckchadley31 (Nov 25, 2021)

uglymug said:


> Ok and? You cant humilate me if i dont consider it as such


Ugh, kys


----------



## Deleted member 16139 (Nov 25, 2021)

uglymug said:


> Faggot I’ll post your face on here and drag you straight to hell with me


i'd like to see you try my nigger i still mog you


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 25, 2021)

buckchadley31 said:


> Ugh, kys


No, I wont

whats your problem with me? Im just existing


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 25, 2021)

@gamma interesting thread


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 25, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> do it if u have balls


No cap? Well he brought this on himself so he’s gonna get it i have a doxx folder with him and several other users in it lemme get my computer


----------



## buckchadley31 (Nov 25, 2021)

uglymug said:


> No, I wont
> 
> whats your problem with me? Im just existing


I'm extremely homophobic and can't tolerate abysmal faggots like you.
Die please


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Nov 25, 2021)

it reeks of autism in this thread


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 25, 2021)

uglymug said:


> No cap? Well he brought this on himself so he’s gonna get it i have a doxx folder with him and several other users in it lemme get my computer


no balls 
u wont do it


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Nov 25, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @looksmaxxer234 post it. the birdcel.


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Nov 25, 2021)

This faggot is going to kill himself


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 25, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> This faggot is going to kill himself


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 25, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> View attachment 1416511


Caged


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 25, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA
> 
> bro @cloUder this is u ? AHHAAHAH
> 
> ngl I would throatfuck you deep


Its him, we had a whole ass convo about femboymaxxing


----------



## cloUder (Nov 25, 2021)

uglymug said:


> HAHAHAHAHA YOU THOUGHT I WOULD BE THAT STUPID TO NOT FUCKING DOXX THIS FAGGOT?
> View attachment 1416517
> View attachment 1416519
> View attachment 1416521
> ...


everyone report it


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Nov 25, 2021)

@cloUder


----------



## Bitchwhipper2 (Nov 25, 2021)

I mog you even when doublechinmaxxing to the best of my ability


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 25, 2021)

cloUder said:


> everyone report it


I warned you bud.


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 25, 2021)

Bitchwhipper2 said:


> View attachment 1416527
> 
> 
> I mog you even when doublechinmaxxing to the best of my ability


You look like a foreskin


----------



## Deleted member 16139 (Nov 25, 2021)

@uglymug man why you threatening to dox people if you really wanna dox someone dox me nigger


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 25, 2021)

uglymug said:


> HAHAHAHAHA YOU THOUGHT I WOULD BE THAT STUPID TO NOT FUCKING DOXX THIS FAGGOT?
> View attachment 1416517
> View attachment 1416519
> View attachment 1416521
> ...


@Gargantuan


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 25, 2021)

Bitchwhipper2 said:


> View attachment 1416527
> 
> 
> I mog you even when doublechinmaxxing to the best of my ability


U have blue eyes?


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 25, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> @Gargantuan


I warned him… ill be back in a few months lmao


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 25, 2021)

uglymug said:


> View attachment 1416529
> 
> i warned you boyo also you literally confirmed it by saying its you… low iq dumbass


holy fuck hahahaha
over for @cloUder


----------



## Bitchwhipper2 (Nov 25, 2021)

uglymug said:


> You look like a foreskin


Mogged by a foreskin doublechinmaxxing


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 25, 2021)

@cloUder 

everyone wants to fuck you now but i warned you bahahahaha


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 25, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> holy fuck hahahaha
> over for @cloUder


I warned his bithcass

i guess estrogen lowers iq


----------



## Bitchwhipper2 (Nov 25, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> U have blue eyes?


Yep, dark blue. Look brown in pics farther from camera


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 25, 2021)

uglymug said:


> I warned him… ill be back in a few months lmao


Make that a few years tbh

For your own mental health


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 25, 2021)

Bitchwhipper2 said:


> Yep, dark blue. Look brown in pics farther from camera


Same tbh

I have dark green and everyone thinks it's brown


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 25, 2021)

uglymug said:


> HAHAHAHAHA YOU THOUGHT I WOULD BE THAT STUPID TO NOT FUCKING DOXX THIS FAGGOT?
> View attachment 1416517
> View attachment 1416519
> View attachment 1416521
> ...


as much as Im caging...

this is technically doxxing, so I reported it


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 25, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Make that a few years tbh
> 
> For your own mental health


Nigga im not the one injecting estrogen and taking cock up my ass i just like to try different things mentally .

also im def gonna lurk still


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 25, 2021)

uglymug said:


> Nigga im not the one injecting estrogen and taking cock up my ass i just like to try different things mentally .
> 
> also im def gonna lurk still


*TOP 10 LAST WORDS*


----------



## Deleted member 16139 (Nov 25, 2021)

LMAO HE GOT BANNED LMAO


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Nov 25, 2021)

What the fuck happened here


----------



## buckchadley31 (Nov 25, 2021)

Jshd said:


> What the fuck happened here


People farming reactions


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 25, 2021)

Jshd said:


> What the fuck happened here


@uglymug got eviscerated


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 25, 2021)

buckchadley31 said:


> People farming reactions


and @uglymug getting banned


----------



## Deleted member 9274 (Nov 25, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> View attachment 1416511


Who is that? I remember him somewhere in the ratings


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 25, 2021)

Iconic and legendary thread

mods sticky this thread


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Nov 25, 2021)

wtf even is this forum


----------



## Mik (Nov 25, 2021)

Finally something interesting


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Nov 25, 2021)

Iconic thread that I missed


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Nov 25, 2021)

Funny thread


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 25, 2021)

PingPong said:


> Iconic thread that I missed


Damn u missed clouder dox and pics


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Nov 25, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Damn u missed clouder dox and pics


Nah they were posted in discord 
Holy fuck I want that bussy @cloUder


----------



## cloUder (Nov 25, 2021)

PingPong said:


> Nah they were posted in discord
> Holy fuck I want that bussy @cloUder


im turanid only


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Nov 25, 2021)

how'd this dude get banned jfllllll


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 25, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> how'd this dude get banned jfllllll


Doxxed someone


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Nov 25, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Doxxed someone


who'd he dox?


----------



## gamma (Nov 25, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> who'd he dox?


Sandmuttcel


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Nov 25, 2021)

gamma said:


> Sandmuttcel


what for? I'm geniuenly curious what came over him, considering I had a conversation about how he was so afraid of being doxxed earlier before he went ER

Like literally I had this huge deep conversation with him and he was all like "this site saved me from killing myself" but then the next day he began to pick fights with users and whatnot. Idk if my conversation had anything to do with him going sicko mode on this site


----------



## gamma (Nov 25, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> what for? I'm geniuenly curious what came over him, considering I had a conversation about how he was so afraid of being doxxed earlier before he went ER
> 
> Like literally I had this huge deep conversation with him and he was all like "this site saved me from killing myself" but then the next day he began to pick fights with users and whatnot. Idk if my conversation had anything to do with him going sicko mode on this site


I was joking, he actually doxxed clouder lol 
They were fighting for smt, scroll this thread


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Nov 27, 2021)

buckchadley31 said:


> I'm extremely homophobic and can't tolerate abysmal faggots like you.
> Die please


----------



## Haven (Dec 19, 2021)

cloUder said:


> im turanid only


Bro are you the guy you posted in pms? I dont think you looked like a femboy


----------



## Haven (Dec 19, 2021)

What happened explain @WontStopNorwooding


----------



## Harold O'brien (Dec 19, 2021)

It's always nice to have a few dogs that bark on command, @Patient A for example


----------



## Haven (Dec 19, 2021)

Somebody explain wtf happened


----------



## fnafmaxxer (Jun 30, 2022)

@loox 

@RODEBLUR 

@vanilla 

Thoughts?


----------



## fnafmaxxer (Jun 30, 2022)

Petsmart said:


> Obscure incel site side villains be like


When are you coming back? Are you never leaving annually?


----------



## fnafmaxxer (Jun 30, 2022)

cloUder said:


> View attachment 1416508


This isn’t accurate, y’all had to gang up on me and even then I’m back


----------



## fnafmaxxer (Jun 30, 2022)

buckchadley31 said:


> I'm extremely homophobic and can't tolerate abysmal faggots like you.
> Die please


Remember this gem of a thread?


----------



## fnafmaxxer (Jun 30, 2022)

buckchadley31 said:


> Also OP is a fag who enjoys inserting dick-shaped plastic objects up his butthole.


Its not gay if you wear socks


----------



## fnafmaxxer (Jun 30, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> I'd pay to see it tbh


He’s 175 lbs. roblox character lookin no volume hair havin pasty boy


----------



## Ryan (Jun 30, 2022)

uglymug2 said:


> He’s 175 lbs. roblox character lookin no volume hair havin pasty boy


r u the same guy who originally made this thread?


----------



## fnafmaxxer (Jun 30, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> *TOP 10 LAST WORDS*


You look like Walter whites son but even he mogs you because your 5”6 and more retarded


----------



## fnafmaxxer (Jun 30, 2022)

Ethereal said:


> I mog you bro
> View attachment 1416506


You look like a black woman with nasolabial folds. You look like you serve lunch to middle schoolers


----------



## fnafmaxxer (Jun 30, 2022)

Ryan said:


> r u the same guy who originally made this thread?


Yes


----------



## fnafmaxxer (Jun 30, 2022)

Bitchwhipper2 said:


> View attachment 1416527
> 
> 
> I mog you even when doublechinmaxxing to the best of my ability


You look like a mii of someone’s pedophile uncle in wii sports


----------



## fnafmaxxer (Jun 30, 2022)

@RODEBLUR you was beating me when I was down. But when I beat you irl I will literally be looking down on you cause you a Manlet and not even considered a man


----------



## Petsmart (Jul 7, 2022)

uglymug2 said:


> When are you coming back? Are you never leaving annually?


Monthly visits


----------

